# Daito Ryu Aiki jujutsu



## WesternCiv (May 23, 2009)

Can anyone give me a simple description of what Aiki jujutsu is?  How would it be different from the KJJR jujutsu I'm currently learning?  Is it a cross between jujutsu and aikido?

And yes I am using the search function to research my questions - but I am interested to hear what some of the really smart people on this forum think!  

Thanks


----------



## theletch1 (May 23, 2009)

Sensei Jose Garrido on this forum has taught DTR for many years.  Hopefully, he'll pop in and share his knowledge. I'll point him toward this thread first chance I get.


----------



## arnisador (May 23, 2009)

WesternCiv said:


> Can anyone give me a simple description of what Aiki jujutsu is?[...]Is it a cross between jujutsu and aikido?



I don't think the usage of the term 'aiki-jujutsu' is sufficiently consistent to allow a good answer without more context, but it generally refers to certain jujutsu arts that predated aikido, not an aikido/jujutsu combination art.


----------



## theletch1 (May 23, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I don't think the usage of the term 'aiki-jujutsu' is sufficiently consistent to allow a good answer without more context, but it generally refers to certain jujutsu arts that predated aikido, not an aikido/jujutsu combination art.


I CAN speak to that aspect a little bit.  Aikido derives from daito ryu aikijujutsu so DTR couldn't be a combination of aikido and anything as it's a much older art form.


----------



## jarrod (May 23, 2009)

an aiki jujitsu black belt visited our judo/sambo/jujitsu school a while back.  iirc, he had very good standing locks but lagged a little bit in randori.  almost like he knew the moves, but had to think about how to do them to someone fighting back.  very technical though, & caught on very quick.  very nice, cool guy too.

i know that's just one guy & he doesn't represent the whole style, that was just my experience with aiki jj.  

jf


----------



## Chris Parker (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

Aikijujutsu is one of a myriad of terms used by varying schools over Japan's history. Others include Yawara, Te, Goho, Jujutsu, Taijutsu, Koppo, Dakentaijutsu, Wa, and Hada, although this is still not an exhaustive list. Probably the best known school using this particular term is the Daito Ryu, which formed the basis for most of Aikido's technical curriculuum (for the unarmed, at least).

Without getting into it too much, the particular terminology and name(s) used by a school doesn't necessarily imply or define the technical side of things. Two different schools using the same name may be similar, but may just as likely be completely unrelated. The Daito Ryu's expression of the term "Aikijujutsu" includes a circular approach, with some incredibly painful pins, locks and limb controls. Unlike many other Japanese systems, it also has a very healthy emphasis on Atemi, or striking, usually to set up throws and other grappling techniques.

To address Jarrod's experience, the Daito Ryu (as with many classical Japanese arts) has an emphasis on standing grappling, rather than ground work, and will teach in a manner similar to the KJJR you have experienced (drilled techniques).

So the real question would be "What is the emphasis of x-Ryu Aikijujutsu, and how does that differ from KJJR?", and the answer will be determined by the particular school we are discussing. If it is the Daito Ryu you are asking about, well, as it is a single art, and the KJJR syllabus is taken from a number of sources, then there will probably be a bit of noticable difference in the way the art is approached, but there will be little difference in the technical aspects. From memory, the KJJR includes Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu in it's list of arts, so it's in there for you already, just not as an individual study in the mainstream.

Hope this has been of some help, any Daito Ryu guys here can probably help a lot more and point out anything I may have gotten wrong...


----------



## dungeonworks (May 29, 2009)

jarrod said:


> an aiki jujitsu black belt visited our judo/sambo/jujitsu school a while back.  iirc, he had very good standing locks but lagged a little bit in randori.  almost like he knew the moves, but had to think about how to do them to someone fighting back.  very technical though, & caught on very quick.  very nice, cool guy too.
> 
> i know that's just one guy & he doesn't represent the whole style, that was just my experience with aiki jj.
> 
> jf




Although my experience with Daito Ryu is limited to "introductory", what I have seen would be a good arsenal to add to your ground game Jarrod.  My old Wing Chun instructor was a high level Daito Ryu/Aiki Jujutsu and quite fantastic at snapping on wrist and armlocks while standing with bear trap like speed and accuracy.  His moves also have liquid flow to them with very efficient movement not unlike Wing Chun's....and they *HURT*!  I think some of things he did would be excellent for a BJJ guy to know if not for closing the gap to grappling range or as a lead in for a clinch/takedown if not standing sub altogether.  Did I mention his wristlocks were blindingly painful?

The guys at the Flint Modern Arnis Club (Master Rich Parson's club) also made me a believer in wristlocks in the very short (maybe 2 months) time I trained there too.  No sooner than I could feel their stick hit mine I would be locked out at the wrist or arm.  If I am not mistaken, their jiujitsu is of Wally Jay's Small Circle style.


----------



## geezer (May 30, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> Although my experience with Daito Ryu is limited to "introductory", what I have seen would be a good arsenal to add to your ground game Jarrod.  My old Wing Chun instructor was a high level Daito Ryu/Aiki Jujutsu and quite fantastic at snapping on wrist and armlocks while standing with bear trap like speed and accuracy.  His moves also have liquid flow to them with very efficient movement not unlike Wing Chun's....and they *HURT*!



About twenty-some years back I had a chance to work with Dungeonwork's old Wing Chun instructor and he demonstrated a few of his aiki-jujutsu techniques. The one thing I remember clearly is: OW! OW! OW!!!  ...followed by a few other choice words. 

BTW at the time I was giving an introductory Escrima workshop at his school, and I remember thinking that if I ever had to go up against someone who could get ahold of you and put that kind of a hurt on you, I'd want to have a stick. Yeah bud, grapple this!!!

Seriously though, it was some impressive stuff.


----------

